# Ejari & POA



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Hi,

How important is it to have a copy of POA (Power of Attorney) copy with you?
I have Ejari & Dewa in my name and the tenancy contract as well, but my agent is skipping around about POA.

Regards


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Am I being a bit blonde here? What do you need the PoA for exactly?


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Poa.. power of attorney..that gives the agent authority to act on the landlord's behalf in take payment from me...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

bilbafta said:


> Poa.. power of attorney..that gives the agent authority to act on the landlord's behalf in take payment from me...


I know what a PoA is  - you just didn't say what it was for.

Do you know if a PoA actually exists? Do you have contact details for the owner? By rights, you should have a copy of the landlord's passport, the title deeds for the property and the land registry (I think that's what it's called). A PoA that has not been attested by Dubai Courts has no value by the way.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

I have passport copy of landlord..title deed copy..but no land registry..ejari has the details..
Okies..my only worry..don't want agent disappearing on land lord asking me to leave the place...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

bilbafta said:


> I have passport copy of landlord..title deed copy..but no land registry..ejari has the details.. Okies..my only worry..don't want agent disappearing on land lord asking me to leave the place...


As I said above, do you know if a PoA exists?


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Nope..he says it does..but doesn't give me a copy..


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

bilbafta said:


> Nope..he says it does..but doesn't give me a copy..


He needs to give you a copy or tell him you will write the cheques on the owner's name. Also take the title deed to the land dept to ensure the owner has not been chsnged since.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Thanks...but if I have ejari..with land lord name same as title deed..do I still need checking...as for PoA.. agreed what you say...


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

bilbafta said:


> Thanks...but if I have ejari..with land lord name same as title deed..do I still need checking...as for PoA.. agreed what you say...


Are you renewing your contract?how did you do it in the past?


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

First timer..just came to uae ... read too many stories online..that is why seeking info


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

bilbafta said:


> First timer..just came to uae ... read too many stories online..that is why seeking info


So you haven't given any cheques yet but managed to get a contract? I am confused 😯


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

I have given him post dated cheque...on his name..since he said he had poa...now he has given Me all docs..except poa..shud I cancel the cheques or something?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bilbafta said:


> I have given him post dated cheque...on his name..since he said he had poa...now he has given Me all docs..except poa..shud I cancel the cheques or something?


Hi,
AFAIK you can't cancel post dated cheques.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Is PoA necessary?? Or should I let it be? How good is ejari or tenancy contract??
This is why I made this post


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

bilbafta said:


> Is PoA necessary?? Or should I let it be? How good is ejari or tenancy contract??
> This is why I made this post


Can you call the owner and verify if it is a legit POA and then follow up in writing? Is the agent RERA registered?


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

safee said:


> Can you call the owner and verify if it is a legit POA and then follow up in writing? Is the agent RERA registered?


Of course POA is necessary since the cheques are not in the owner's name. I deal with a POA myself and made sure all docs are in place before giving out any cheque.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Yeps...rera registered..got it..will do that..contact owner


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry just asking you've given rental cheques to a real estate agent on his name who said he has poa which you haven't seen. Did you pay this "agent" any commission?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

bilbafta said:


> Thanks...but if I have ejari..with land lord name same as title deed..do I still need checking...as for PoA.. agreed what you say...


If the landlord never authorised the transaction as you didn't do due diligence confirming poa he can cancel your ejari and you'll be out of pocket and home


----------

